# vinyl arched porch roof



## tcingersoll (May 7, 2005)

I'm trying to trim an arched opening on a porch roof. I've attempted to use flex J on both sides(soffit and walls) but the flex j kinks. I have tried making more slits in the flex j but it doesn't help. It seems like I need some sort of backing between the two flex j's to support it. Need suggestions on how to accomplish this or some other method(s).


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 1, 2006)

Square eye for the tool guy just built a proch roof like that. I suggest you get in touch with him for the method he used. I grarantee his work will not look sloppy and he'll be gald to help.


----------

